# Smoking and Cycling?



## cyclingday (Jun 1, 2020)

I used to Mountain Bike with a guy who could climb like a Mountain Goat.
He was always the first to the top of a monster climb.
When we’d finally arrive at the top, he’d be sitting there smoking a cigarette and fresh as a daisy.
None of us could even fathom how his cardiovascular system could be so strong and he could be such a strong rider.
So, when I came across this old advertisement, I immediately thought of my old riding buddy, Dave.



Some of the old, Tour de France pictures show those guys, smoking and cycling.
They say, ignorance is bliss.
Maybe so?


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 1, 2020)

Smoking after is better than smoking during! Smoke em if ya got em!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 1, 2020)

It's cuz they're toasted


----------



## AndyA (Jun 1, 2020)

I used to play in old man's pickup soccer games. Many countries were represented. Some Greeks, Armenians, and Frenchmen would have a cigarette at halftime.  
I don't think that we had any Argentinians, but apparently Lionel Messi has been known to have a smoke.


----------



## Princeton (Jun 1, 2020)

Everyone smokes in France....


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 1, 2020)

I smoke before I ride, wink, wink, then fire up a cig as I start the ride! Keeps my lungs strong!!! Hahaha


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jun 1, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 1, 2020)

Jesse McCauley said:


> View attachment 1203981
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Needs to get me one of them...


----------



## Boris (Jun 1, 2020)

For some, the hobby might be smoking, and they're just out looking for nice places to smoke.


----------



## Sven (Jun 1, 2020)

Six day racer (1932-1949 ),Cecil Yates


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 1, 2020)

tobacco should be banned. the ONLY reason to smoke is to get addicted to nicotine and make tobacco companies rich and for the smoker to die young.


----------



## bike (Jun 1, 2020)

^^^^ Good for the economy - lots of cancer patients.


----------



## dweenk (Jun 1, 2020)

Had a soccer coach in high school who made us run laps and then wind sprints. Lots of us smoked back then. As we were running he was standing at mid-field yelling "welcome to Marlboro country".


----------



## vincev (Jun 1, 2020)

Did ya ever smoke too much and forget how to get home so ya just pulled under  tree and fell asleep ??


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 1, 2020)

vincev said:


> Did ya ever smoke too much and forget how to get home so ya just pulled under  tree and fell asleep ??



Only once or twice...lol


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 1, 2020)

I started collecting these cycle industry, advertisement ashtrays, because they made handy little trays for small nuts and screws.


















My wife accused me of taking up smoking when she started seeing them sitting about.
She couldn’t understand why anyone would buy an ashtray if they didn’t smoke.
Lol!


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Jun 1, 2020)

Sven said:


> Six day racer (1932-1949 ),Cecil Yates
> View attachment 1204006



I knew these kind of adds by celebrity types were used but never saw one featuring an endurance athlete. Dear old dad smoke Camels. As a kid I was intrigued by the pack art work. I studied it while eating my bowl of cereal....while dad read the paper, sipped coffee and smoked. He finally stopped smoking....when he died of lung cancer.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 1, 2020)

I used to do the same thing 20 years ago, all my riding buddies would get pissed because I would pass them on the climbs and wait with my cigarette burning at the top of the hill.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPC (Jun 1, 2020)

Covid-19 deaths US so far....106,000....
*Yearly* Tobacco-related deaths in the US yearly-500,000(approx.)
*Yearly* Alcohol-related deaths in the US yearly-500,000(approx.)
*Yearly* prescription drug-related deaths in the US yearly-350,000(approx.)
*1,350,000* americans die from these legal products every year and no one raises an eyebrow.....

All of these make billions for rich industrialists and polititians look the other way because of the money it provides to continue the process...
A distorted picture?  Just the facts ma'am...... What is everyone afraid of?

Edit:  Cycling and smoking?  Race like you train they say......  Marty, there are lot's of monster MTB climbs around here, c'mon out my freind!


----------



## mrg (Jun 1, 2020)

I don't care what political party, unfortunately big business ( and big money ) runs our government!, tobacco, oil, chemical, pharma etc. Oh sorry Marty, getting of track here.


----------



## fattyre (Jun 1, 2020)

Wait, aren't you supposed to smoke and then ride?


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 1, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> I started collecting these cycle industry, advertisement ashtrays, because they made handy little trays for small nuts and screws.View attachment 1204070
> View attachment 1204071
> View attachment 1204072
> View attachment 1204073
> ...




Nice ashtrays, Marty! Too bad yours are carpet queens and dont get used! Psh! Lol


----------



## Boris (Jun 1, 2020)

And not just athletes... doctors like 'em too.


----------



## fatbike (Jun 1, 2020)

bentwoody66 said:


> I used to do the same thing 20 years ago, all my riding buddies would get pissed because I would pass them on the climbs and wait with my cigarette burning at the top of the hill.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



I had a friend 25 yrs ago in Tahoe who would mountain bike with us with a smoke in his mouth and he was unstoppable; but ten years ago he died in his sleep and age 40, he lived until the wheels came off the axles.


----------



## fatbike (Jun 1, 2020)

Boris said:


> And not just athletes... doctors like 'em too.
> View attachment 1204229


----------



## fatbike (Jun 1, 2020)

poop Dave, you went back to smoking after not doing so for a few years right?


----------



## Boris (Jun 1, 2020)

2 years smoke-free again in July. Doesn't even sound good to me anymore. But the time I started again after quitting for 10 years is the time I'm most proud of.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 1, 2020)

Boris said:


> 2 years smoke-free again in July. Doesn't even sound good to me anymore. But the time I started again after quitting for 10 years is the time I'm most proud of.



Been smoke free for about 4 years now. I cant remember exactly.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## John Gailey (Jun 1, 2020)

Quitting smoking is easy, I've done it dozens of times.


----------



## fatbike (Jun 1, 2020)

Boris said:


> 2 years smoke-free again in July. Doesn't even sound good to me anymore. But the time I started again after quitting for 10 years is the time I'm most proud of.



Awesome Dave! We need to catch up soon!


----------



## Sven (Jun 2, 2020)

mrg said:


> I don't care what political party, unfortunately big business ( and big money ) runs our government!, tobacco, oil, chemical, pharma etc. Oh sorry Marty, getting of track here.








This my brother in law's quotes
*G*old
*O*il
*D*rugs ( to include nicotine and sugar)

Just wanted to add this while we were slightly derailed.


----------



## Sven (Jun 2, 2020)

*Rerailing the thread......*


----------



## charnleybob (Jun 2, 2020)

If you don't like something, don't do it.
To quote a local radio personality: " Money, hot chicks, and brute force runs the world."
It's always been like this and will always be like this.


----------



## the tinker (Jun 2, 2020)

From my memory, long ago. . .  Drill instructor...  "Smok'em if you got'em boys." ....... Recruit  " Can I chew gum, Sir?"......   Drill instructor. " F%#* no!  Did I say to chew gum? Gum is bad for the teeth! Get down and give me 20!"


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 3, 2020)

Smoking certain things can lead to this:


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Maskadeo (Jun 7, 2020)

Yes, yes, yes!!!!


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 7, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1207326



Like I said, gotta light a cig after you smoke....


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 7, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Like I said, gotta light a cig after you smoke....



Caught me in the raw.... Damnit


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 7, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Caught me in the raw.... Damnit




So that's you as the Poster Boy "Smokin Cyclist"?


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 7, 2020)

I find it ironic how many people bag on smoking and riding, when drinking alcohol and riding is seemingly perfectly acceptable.  

62,000 men a year in the United States die from alcohol related causes.

The third most preventable cause of death in the States.
just saying.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 7, 2020)

I smoke two joints in the morning,i smoke two joints at night.
I smoke two joints in the afternoon,it makes me feel alright.
I smoke two joints in time of peace,and two in time of war.
I smoke two joints before i smoke two joints and then i smoke two more.                       



The Toyes


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 7, 2020)

birdzgarage said:


> I smoke two joints in the morning,i smoke two joints at night.
> I smoke two joints in the afternoon,it makes me feel alright.
> I smoke two joints in time of peace,and two in time of war.
> I smoke two joints before i smoke two joints and then i smoke two more.
> ...



As sublime said....


----------



## juvela (Jun 7, 2020)

----

as a young person growing up i noticed there were certain trades where smoking seemed to be almost universal.  dunno why that should be.  did you ever notice that?

two trades i can recall from those times were auto parts and the beauty industry.  it was very rare years ago to encounter an auto parts man who did not smoke.  there were always ashtrays out on the counter at auto parts stores.  

and smoking in the beauty industry seemed to be nearly universal.  perhaps this latter was because women obsessed with their appearance always wanted to be as thin as possible and smoking was supposed to be an appetite supressant.

-----


----------



## dweenk (Jun 9, 2020)

When I smoked (you know what) and stopped having fun, just falling asleep - I stopped. That was a very long time ago.


----------



## juvela (Jun 9, 2020)

-----

has anyone experienced weight gain or loss in relation to the starting/stopping of sotweed use?

-----


----------



## vincev (Jun 9, 2020)

I quit in 1993.It took 3 hospital trips in one year to finally wake up and stop.Dont let smoking win the battle.I still have problems from being a former smoker.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Jun 9, 2020)

*Perhaps I can chime in on this here Thread,,some photos below will tell Ya This lighter was givin to me by a good buddy,,,















here on Da Cabe,,and I do believe whilst *Horace Huffman* and his team were designing bikes,,Well they were chain smokin,,,,cause some of their designs led them to do so,,why make a Lighter,,with your Logo on it????Ya All know Huffman,Dayton,,,so on and so forth,,trying to keep up with all the other Bike Builders of that time period WE Love,I smoke,,I ride ,,and thats Da Jist,,Ya All Have Goodin*


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm so glad i quit smoking at 14. It was hard quitting even then. Crazy addicting. It took a good 5 years before I could light up an occasional cigarette and not want to smoke one the next day. Now with the high nicotine JUUL pods folks are smoking..... Lots of money and new smokers.           A buddy of mine would smoke after basketball..... While I was busy catching my breath trying to not die.  Beer and cheeseburgers are much more satisfying than a cigarette.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 14, 2020)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *Perhaps I can chime in on this here Thread,,some photos below will tell Ya This lighter was givin to me by a good buddy,,,
> View attachment 1208600
> 
> View attachment 1208601
> ...



Thats my favorite lighter!


----------



## Daytonman (Jun 28, 2020)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *Perhaps I can chime in on this here Thread,,some photos below will tell Ya This lighter was givin to me by a good buddy,,,
> View attachment 1208600
> 
> View attachment 1208601
> ...





Crazy the forms advertising used to take.

If you're interested, I do have a funny smoking related story involving my great-grandfather, HMH, Sr., that my grandfather HMH, Jr., used to like to tell.

Back during the Depression, HMH, Sr., would often dictate correspondence to his secretary in his office.  He liked to smoke while doing so, and would sit on a waste paper bin of some sort as he went along, flicking his cigarette ashes down between his knees and into it.  One time he was so focused on his dictation, apparently, that he didn't notice that the paper in the bin had actually burst into flames.  When he finally did, there ensued an almost slapstick panic and ruckus as the office filled with smoke and they raced around trying to put it out.


----------



## all riders (Jun 28, 2020)

" I'd  ride a mile for a Camel" just doesn't sound as impressive.       As someone said earlier, the French all smoke


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## dweenk (Jul 1, 2020)

Rasta Man riding with one foot on the pedal while no-hands. He has skills no matter what he smokes.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 4, 2020)

Saw this on Craigslist.       https://denver.craigslist.org/bik/d/denver-fuji-folding-marlborough-mtb-bike/7153028757.html
"As you know heavy smokers love to ride bikes. Back in 1996 you needed to consume 440 packs of manly Marlborough’s to wind up with enough "points" to stick in your heavily loaded stamped envelope plus include a check for $110.
Result-this red bike would show up.

If you didn’t want to suck down the needed smokes, you could just buy one outright for $350."


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 4, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> Saw this on Craigslist.       https://denver.craigslist.org/bik/d/denver-fuji-folding-marlborough-mtb-bike/7153028757.html
> "As you know heavy smokers love to ride bikes. Back in 1996 you needed to consume 440 packs of manly Marlborough’s to wind up with enough "points" to stick in your heavily loaded stamped envelope plus include a check for $110.
> Result-this red bike would show up.
> 
> ...



I saved and saved, but had to be over 10


----------



## HEMI426 (Jun 22, 2021)

OK my turn, since we went way off the rail here. Here's my story, in 1971 I worked at Churchill Downs Ky. walking horses and my aunt went to the  hospital, when I went to visit her people were smoking in the elevator, the nurses were smoking in the hallways and in the rooms. Being from NY at the time this was weird, they gave us little 4 cig packs as a promo so I started smoking. Tobacco was the KY state revenue. Smokes now are between $6 to $12 a pack, depending on your state. 1 pack a day × 365 days a year × 50 years, at an average of $3.50 a pack I've spent $63,875 on smokes. I also drag around an oxygen tank now, sleep with a machine to keep pressure in my lungs at night. I spray painted for a living for 40 years which didn't help either. I still collect bikes but I can't ride them anymore. I do have a battery scooter and a golf cart that gets me around. So if your young and reading this QUIT NOW!!! If everyone quit smoking right now it would brake most state governments because of the taxes on cigarettes. Its in the governments best interest to keep people smoking,, they die before they collect Social Security,, Cancer centers are a multi billion dollar industry.. Just my opinion.Thanks for letting me vent.


----------

